# Bore Snake



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What are your opinions on the Bore Snake for cleaning your guns? I have run mine through my rifle after shooting and it seems to do a fine job. When I take my bolt out and look through it it looks like a tunnel of clean glass! Let me know what you think of this product.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I use one almost exclusively on my .22 LR Rimfires. I think they do a great job for what they are designed for. However for serious copper fouling I am not to sure they'd get the job done.

On my .22 LR Rimfire Guns I am only concerned with removing the carbon fouling, and not the lube left in the barrel after firing .22 LR Cartridges. For this two passes with the bore snake after shooting and the bore looks really good. However I still clean them the old fashioned way a couple times per year.

Larry


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman suggested one of these to me awhile back, he's been using one for several months. Well, I bought one for my 308 and love it. Pull it through and it scrubs the bore clean. I will still do a major cleaning about every 250 or 300 rounds. But for a quick cleaning, I'm sold on the bore snake.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I use one for my .22 as well, and it is very safe (especially with the brushes removed) and removes nearly all of the fouling.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

It will never replace a rod for cleaning copper fouling but for a quick clean it's great. I like to use it when I don't feel like scrubbing the barrel clean until a later date, just dip the brush part into the cleaner, add oil to the tail end and pull it through. If you're looking at using one on a .17 they are awful tough to get through the barrel, I now only use the rod on the .17. I'm hearing the foaming cleaners are really working great on copper fouling. gotta try those soon.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I heard the foamers worked well as well, but will cost you a limb and your firstborn.


----------

